# 3rd place!!



## AshleytheGreat (Jul 24, 2005)

So0o0 I just got back from a volleyball tourney and we took 3rd place!! Im so excited!!! The thing is we got a trophy and not metals  LOL i like to put them on my jacket.

One of our girls got hurt. But two girls on another team collided heads while going for the ball, and the other one...didnt get up. : ( She atleast had a cuncussion but they weren't sure if she was in a coma. Lets hope she gets better!


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2006)

congrats!


----------



## guppyart (Jan 22, 2005)

congrats volleyball is a really fun sport I love playing it so much.


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

Congrats! Sux for the other girl though, lets hope she gets better :-D


----------



## AshleytheGreat (Jul 24, 2005)

Yeh the girl that rammed her was a beast...didnt even phase her.


----------



## Cliffizme2 (Oct 15, 2005)

Yeah volleyball is fun, I have 2 close friends that are girls and I always went to their games when they played for our highschool (about 3 years ago). Good job on getting 3rd place!


----------



## Meeocky (Sep 7, 2005)

congrats!


----------

